

Why isn't there hyphenated text layout in modern browsers? - duaneb

I've recently gotten on the bandwagon and picked up readability because I'm tired of peoples' crappy blogs. I immediately turned it off because along with the large text size came the large right ragged edge, which I find extremely distracting for more than a few minutes of reading.<p>So, hyphenation (and syllabification) have been around for as long as TeX has, and while the algorithm isn't exactly the most easy to implement bit of code (it's actually quite nasty because of all the strange special cases), it's well within the capabilities of Mozilla, Google, Microsoft, Apple, et cetera. So why are browsers lagging 30 years behind equivalent typesetter technology? IMHO it's massively more readable than both right-ragged and justified (which has no upper bound on word spacing, as far as I can see).
======
27182818284
Do you mean? <http://caniuse.com/css-hyphens>

by chance?

~~~
duaneb
Well that's exactly what I'm looking for. Why was that not implemented 10
years ago? A whole generation of people has grown up reading in pain on the
internet without realizing how much better it can be.

I just need to figure out how to enable that sucker in readability.

